# Boats



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Was out on The Point in Buxton yesterday and had some fellas in a nice center console actually come between the island and the beach looking for cobia. Some folks just don't get it.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

A boat can go wherever it wants. Depends on who's operating the boat on whether it is safe for both he and the passengers.

Now, if your talking about the huge sandbar (island) that is visible at low tide. He was most likely searching for Cobia ... The fish cruise the sandbars like that searching for sandbar crabs (calico) and other goodies to eat.

Maybe that will clear some things up for you.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Didn't need any clearing up. He was right on top of the people trying to fish from the beach. I could have hit him with a trout rod.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

So you had your "no trespassing" sign up, along with six or more mullet rods up on high rise sand spikes and he still didn't see you.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> So you had your "no trespassing" sign up, along with six or more mullet rods up on high rise sand spikes and he still didn't see you.


No smartass. I was actually just out there hanging out because one of my girls wanted to go to the point. Should have know you would chime in since you seem to be the know it all here on the site.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Just figured out the ignore list. What a beautiful thing


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Hahahaha man I don't care ....... I bet when you parked; you assumed you owned all the sand and water in front of your vehicle too..

Welcome to Fishing at The Point!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

When I was 19 I use to fish Wrightsville beach Inlet. I made my own cart out of PVC pipe because I would walk along way. My Buddy and I would get mad because small boats would come in and fish where we had to make a long hike to get to. When I got older and had my own boat I would fish the same are because it was good fishing and with a boat I didn't have to hike. I remember finally realizing that I wasn't mad when I was younger but jealous because I didn't have a boat. Something to think about.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

You fellas are not getting it. People fishing from the beach actually had to reel up to keep their lines from getting hung by the boat. Common sense goes a long way


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Legally, he can go wherever he wants just like you can. Up here in VA it's actually illegal to interfere with commercial fishing, so if he was a charter and you were interfering with his operation as a rec. you could actually be cited. Rarely happens with recs. and charters, but get in the way of a waterman and it's a different story. Point is he was looking where the fish are and trying to have a good time, I doubt he had any grudge toward you and the other surf fishermen. I also know it's a different prospective from the water, so what he may have thought was a good distance to you may have been far too close from your POV...


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Could a moderator please delete this post. I guess I must be 100% in the wrong thinking that it was bad judgement for the guys in the boat to move right in on top of others that were there fishing.


----------



## putinanny (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm with you lurebuilder, been there done that. They just know how to piss off those guys on shore.Where I fish a lot of the guys fishing around me will try to hit their boat casting with there trout rods. Don't know how many times i've thought i'm going to see a fight


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

I hear you lurebuilder and understand where you're coming from. It just is what it is. Kind of like when you're fishing a small stream and someone just moves right in on top of you and goes to fishing. Technically they're allowed to do that as it's a free country and it's public land. However, it's frustrating because you would never do such a thing and you just kind of figure other folks would be the same and show some respect. I don't know what to tell you other than that's just the way it is. There's a lot of folks who enjoy fishing the point from land and sea and it gets crowded. Wish it were different but I don't see it changing. Take care sir.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

lurebuilder said:


> Could a moderator please delete this post. I guess I must be 100% in the wrong thinking that it was bad judgement for the guys in the boat to move right in on top of others that were there fishing.


I hope that he doesn't ... You opened this can of worms, then you want want to talk some smack..... Maybe this can further educate more who read it.

IT'S THE POINT!! Of Cape Hatteras...... One of the most unique places to fish in the world.

Expect tight fishing quarters while you are looking for your prized citation Mullet or Trout.. ...Furthermore it's precisely why I avoid weekends there....

Chances are, the boat operator is an experienced Captain looking to satisfy his clients. What you may have perceived as close most likely was not for the Captian of the boat..... I know exactly where that sandbar is ( or as you call an ISLAND) and how it has grown over time. I've seen folks wade out to it, as well as Kayak out to it.... I have watched them catch fish there while my Lilly white butt was sittin on the beach behind them. I also know what's swimming in that space in between there, because I sure have caught enough of them.... I choose to remain on the beach maybe keeping "Tickles" ( The Official Basset Hound of Cape Point) entertained.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

I agree with OP. The boat has every right to do that but its just poor taste.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Ok, so I'm catching specks hand over fist in a local marsh, and some locals come over and start fishing it from shore now I have to go find a new spot because they're now fishing from shore where I'm fishing from a boat? This argument has actually occured where shore bound anglers with heavers threatened to hit my boat I was so close, what they were estimating was less than 300ft. was over 300 yds. Their casts fell waaaaayyyyy short... Like I said it may have just been POV, or maybe they were that close, either way we're all out to enjoy it and I doubt it was I'll intended...


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

other than t being rude, disrespectful and greedy there was nothing wrong with what he did. sounds like typical point etiquette though.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

One of the last times I fished the North side of Oregon Inlet (before the birds became more important than us humans) the same thing happen to me. I had a couple of baited rods out mainly looking for pan fish or Puppy Drum and as usual had a 10' lure rod with a shiny piece of metal on it close by, waiting and hoping.

Something made a large hole in the water about 100 yds. out busting a pod of bait and I was on it. First cast was a hook up to what I think was a nice Albie. After a couple minutes of give and take a charter came up to the same school of other fish that were still busting the bait. He had 1 guy on the bow of his center console trying to hit the same school and after a couple of casts I could tell he wasn't used to casting a lure so the charter got closer.

I couldn't convince the fish on my line to get away from the boat that was almost on top of him so about the 3rd or 4th cast from the rookie on the bow crossed my line. I opened the bail to hope the fish sounded with my lure in it's mouth which he did but it was too late and the rookie thought he had hooked up too. 

I went back to tight on my fish and put the heat on him. I had it coming my way but the rookie that probably had nothing but my line tried to fight him too. The charter captain figured out what was going on and turned the boat towards the beach.

I never did let up and eventually broke off the fish not wanting the charter to get it in his boat. Of course the rookie went slack the same time as I did and after the captain and I exchanged a few #1 salutes I went back to fishing. The rookie on the bow had no idea why/what just happened but I'm sure the captain let him know how I had just screwed them and it wasn't their fault. 

As was said neither one of us was violating the "law" however only one of us was displaying poor taste and judgment to which I say " Karma is a bee-aytch"


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

If he was truly that close I would be tempted to let him foul his prop on my line and resume my fishing when his boat gets grounded. 
Other than that, not much you can do.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Yea, and it's my right to pull up beside you with whatever kind of music I like blaring as loud as possible from my truck. But common courtesy dictates otherwise..

Yea, and it's my right to pull up beside you and let my six kids run wild all around you. But common courtesy dictates otherwise...

Yea, and it's my right to pull up beside you on the point with 80lb braid and a four ounce sinker and cast directly up-current of you. But common courtesy dictates otherwise...



Sadly, ones rights often override common courtesy.....


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> I hope that he doesn't ... You opened this can of worms, then you want want to talk some smack..... Maybe this can further educate more who read it.
> 
> IT'S THE POINT!! Of Cape Hatteras...... One of the most unique places to fish in the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> Hahahaha man I don't care ....... I bet when you parked; you assumed you owned all the sand and water in front of your vehicle too..
> 
> Welcome to Fishing at The Point!


Been there many times over the years and never thought I owned a thing. And for your info, I didn't even park to fish. Just took the kid for a ride


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm out. Enjoy all the negative crap folks


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Guess that Ignore feature didn't work........

Look at it this way.... had you been the one in the boat fishing you'd feel differently. The sense of entitlement goes out the window in that geographic location. If the Captian of the of the boat was indeed stupid, it would have been a minor inconvenience in lieu of a really good Boat Wreck.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

DaBig2na said:


> really good Boat Wreck.


New structure to fish LOL


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Byron said it best.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

This reminded me of why I quit going to the point. It was often not worth the hassle nor aggravation. I like catching fish as much as most, life is to short to deal with people that have no respect for others.

The net also is full of big talkers who in person are not nearly as loud and confident of themselves as they would like to believe. They assume the worst of people and make discussion difficult. Every forum has them and this one is no different. I usually just don't comment on it. Its a sad state of affairs when they think they know so much that they cannot see how irritatingly stupid they really are


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

retired said:


> This reminded me of why I quit going to the point. It was often not worth the hassle nor aggravation. I like catching fish as much as most, life is to short to deal with people that have no respect for others.
> 
> The net also is full of big talkers who in person are not nearly as loud and confident of themselves as they would like to believe. They assume the worst of people and make discussion difficult. Every forum has them and this one is no different. I usually just don't comment on it. Its a sad state of affairs when they think they know so much that they cannot see how irritatingly stupid they really are


Yep


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

Lurebuilder - 
Ignore DaBig2na, he is a pathetic agitator. I asked a simple question on here not too long ago about a protective sleeve for a surf rod. He and his buddies went off on me with a string of entertaining horse$#@t. I firmly believe that if he was on the surf and a vessel moved into his casting area, he would be singing a different song about who has what rights. It's just that you are on the beach in this scenario, therefore he supports the boat operators "rights". 2na is only concerned in his "rights" when he can use them to crank up a confrontation. As to the event that you witnessed, it is sad that we all cannot enjoy the resource of fish but do it with respect for others. There is no reason to make an enemy out of another fisherman over tangled lines on a pier, moving a boat into an area that is obviously a target for casts, setting up your surf gear right on top of the next guy, etc. If I get my gear tangled in yours, we will just untangle it and I will buy you a beer. Tight lines my friend.


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

Lurebuilder - 
Ignore DaBig2na, he is a pathetic agitator. I asked a simple question on here not too long ago about a protective sleeve for a surf rod. He and his buddies went off on me with a string of entertaining horse$#@t. I firmly believe that if he was on the surf and a vessel moved into his casting area, he would be singing a different song about who has what rights. It's just that you are on the beach in this scenario, therefore he supports the boat operators "rights". 2na is only concerned in his "rights" when he can use them to crank up a confrontation. As to the event that you witnessed, it is sad that we all cannot enjoy the resource of fish but do it with respect for others. There is no reason to make an enemy out of another fisherman over tangled lines on a pier, moving a boat into an area that is obviously a target for casts, setting up your surf gear right on top of the next guy, etc. If I get my gear tangled in yours, we will just untangle it and I will buy you a beer. Tight lines my friend.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

oldguy said:


> Lurebuilder -
> Ignore DaBig2na, he is a pathetic agitator. I asked a simple question on here not too long ago about a protective sleeve for a surf rod. He and his buddies went off on me with a string of entertaining horse$#@t. I firmly believe that if he was on the surf and a vessel moved into his casting area, he would be singing a different song about who has what rights. It's just that you are on the beach in this scenario, therefore he supports the boat operators "rights". 2na is only concerned in his "rights" when he can use them to crank up a confrontation. As to the event that you witnessed, it is sad that we all cannot enjoy the resource of fish but do it with respect for others. There is no reason to make an enemy out of another fisherman over tangled lines on a pier, moving a boat into an area that is obviously a target for casts, setting up your surf gear right on top of the next guy, etc. If I get my gear tangled in yours, we will just untangle it and I will buy you a beer. Tight lines my friend.


I agree with all you say. I just don't understand what people get from trying publicly belittle others. Only makes them look like the ass


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

lurebuilder said:


> I agree with all you say. I just don't understand what people get from trying publicly belittle others. Only makes them look like the ass


Yeah pal, and when you called me a smart-a**

It Was On!

It's Fising at The Point! Be prepared to see anything.. Some you'll like and some you won't ...


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Old guy. What happened to that beer you were gonna buy me? ..I will be in ILM wekemd after next.. That's where you are, Right? ..... Does Wifey still think your "Big Sexy" when your sporting that Boy Scout uniform? Kids in the troop still calling ya OldGuy?
(Think humor oldguy not sarcasm)


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> Yeah pal, and when you called me a smart-a**
> 
> It Was On!
> 
> It's Fising at The Point! Be prepared to see anything.. Some you'll like and some you won't ...


Look. I have received multiple pm from folks telling me that you have stirred the pot all the time and to just ignore you. I'm here to enjoy the page and being talked to the way you do is not the way it should be. Not sure what issues you have but being a little nicer to folks always makes for a better day.


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

2Na -

I am guilty of all the above, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa...
Leave my wife out of it and I will leave your cape point surf fishing conga line rainbow friends out of it...
And now you are slamming the Boy Scouts, one of the few quality programs for kids these days? 
I will still buy you a beer.....
We'll invite Lurebuilder.....
But let's save that for a cold winter day when it is blowing 30 - 40 out of the NE, not while it's fishing time......


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

I thought most NPS beaches have a 300' boundary except where designated as a landing area


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

........"*actually come between *the island and the beach looking for cobia. Some folks just don't get it."....."being a little nicer to folks always makes for a better day".

Sorry, but these two things you said don't comport, and your first statement in starting this thread tells me you don't get it. I get it. I can say that because I fish from a boat, AND from shore. Your implication, by the very nature of your words when you started this thread, speaks highly of your critical attitude. Sorry, but as a boat owner, and a surf fisherman, that's my take on this thread.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Another that wasn't there but is so sure that I don't know what I'm talking about


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

2na. where and when are you and Oldguy getting together in Wilmington? I am in the area and would like to join the party!


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I've only seen photos of the sandbar this year. I would have to have been there to see what the boat did to judge for myself if i would have got torqued up. That being said the boater might not have been playing nice but he has just as much right to be there as anyone. From all i hear the point is combat fishing, so i would think if you go there you have to be prepared for someone to do something you don't like at some point. Also i think you jumped the gun with 2na. He gave you his thoughts and you didn't like them so you got a little agitated. When i first got on here and started asking questions there were several people who rubbed me the wrong way with their answers (2na included). But i still listened to what they had to say and learned. I've met and fished with several of the guys on here and it has always been great times. The few i am still not really fond of i bet if i fished with them we would get along fine. I've fished with 2na a few times now and have gotten to know him. He speaks his mind with no BS. I respect that because i know where he stands. Doesn't mean i have to agree with everything that comes out of his mouth. Actions speak loader than words. I know the time he has spent helping me, or giving me rigs and bait to use tells a lot about him. Plus i've seen the help he gives strangers including a young kid he had never met before who came up to him asking questions. The kid got to fight a nice fish 2na hooked, learn how to cast and use a gotcha and then get to keep the gotcha 2na let him use. You never know what someone is really like till you get to know them. Take Drumdum for example. You read everything he posts and you think he is the nicest guy in the world. You meet him in person and find out he is even nicer than you thought. Just my 2 cents. Ok now let's get back to calling each other names


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

I wasn't even fishing, just posted that I thought it was a bonehead move and it only took a minute watching to tell the guy didn't know what he was doing. I only got torqued up after the first reply to my post


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

Yep, bonehead move on the boaters part, and as "asked and answered" by many, just part of the Point experience....... but, agree that some posters enjoy answering in a most displeasing manner. I ask questions on the RV.Net board for RV owners since my camper is 4x4 and use it for fishing the OBX, and never get anything but helpful advise from those folks. Main reason I read-only on this board and rarely comment. It's a hot zone anywhere near the Point and the wild, wild west rules apply.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

A few years ago up on Carova I had set up on a quiet stretch of beach mid-week in October. Baits were out and I was sitting in a chair. A local netter pulled up, turned his truck at a 45-degree angle, turned his headlights on high right in my face, and then started setting up his nets. He was literally 20 feet away. He tossed an anchor right in front of me while his buddy shoved out in a skiff to pull the other end of the gillnet out. He had every right to be there and I had every right to consider him trash. My night vision was wrecked and his high beams were right in the surf.

There's a certain type of guy that's out there: on the Point, on the T at a pier, on forums. He has a chip on his shoulder, he's angry and probably has a drinking problem, he's insecure. He loves talking about his rights but never his responsibilities. In your worst moments you might become that guy. Don't be that guy. Pity that guy. He has nothing else.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

sand flea said:


> A few years ago up on Carova I had set up on a quiet stretch of beach mid-week in October. Baits were out and I was sitting in a chair. A local netter pulled up, turned his truck at a 45-degree angle, turned his headlights on high right in my face, and then started setting up his nets. He was literally 20 feet away. He tossed an anchor right in front of me while his buddy shoved out in a skiff to pull the other end of the gillnet out. He had every right to be there and I had every right to consider him trash. My night vision was wrecked and his high beams were right in the surf.
> 
> There's a certain type of guy that's out there: on the Point, on the T at a pier, on forums. He has a chip on his shoulder, he's angry and probably has a drinking problem, he's insecure. He loves talking about his rights but never his responsibilities. In your worst moments you might become that guy. Don't be that guy. Pity that guy. He has nothing else.


Very well said.


----------

